# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  We have a kitchen, electric,water, a bathroom, shower and a yard dog........

## captaind

*and internet too....

Next trip is May 2 for 6 nites..........Sleep at Seastar spend all day out on Zion Hill

Next trip sometime in August.......Sleep on Zion Hill for the first time since April 2, 1986....

Thanks to Linston....couldn't be done without him....I'm blessed

Cap*

----------


## Coco

Like!

----------


## yetta

Sweet!!! And a resort dog.....you are completing the package!!!  Looks awesome Captain!!  Congrats to you and all involved.
Next time I see you, I have no doubt Zion Hill will be home sweet home...with all the fixings!!  :Smile:

----------


## ESparks451

That wood grain is niiiiice.  


We will be at Tensing Pen that week in May.  Maybe will will catch ya at the Seastar bar or something something.

----------


## goldilocks

I'm so excited for you guys!  yes, that cedar (?) is lovely....cute puppy too - looks like a JamRotty (jamaican yard dog/rottweiler mix)!

----------


## captaind

> I'm so excited for you guys!  yes, that cedar (?) is lovely....cute puppy too - looks like a JamRotty (jamaican yard dog/rottweiler mix)!


The wood is guango.

----------


## goldilocks

Guango, thanks, it's very nice!

----------


## Archer

I'm going to make it up there with Linston this trip. I tried last time but, Tattoo Charlie makes us have too much fun and its hard to get out of bed some days. We need new pics. If you need anything brought down let me know.

----------

